# A question for the men



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

My boyfriend loves to have oral sex with me and last night he said he do it all night we have more oral sex than intercourse what is the big attraction?I like to have intercourse more often that oral sex but I can't seem to get him to do that.


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

Everyone's got their thang.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone had their personal preferences and desires. Just make sure his don’t outweigh your own.

Yes as a man I very much enjoy oral sex. Giving and receiving but intercourse is where I find the most intimacy and pleasure.


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

It shows an unqualified level of intimacy. You should be flattered...so just lie back and enjoy.


----------



## jamapx (Jan 3, 2009)

hockey_mom said:


> My boyfriend loves to have oral sex with me and last night he said he do it all night we have more oral sex than intercourse what is the big attraction?I like to have intercourse more often that oral sex but I can't seem to get him to do that.


How long does intercourse last between you and your boyfriend? I ask because men suffering from premature ejaculation often prefer oral sex because intimacy lasts longer... "all night" if need be; this way a man is better assured of satisfying his partner. Just a thought.


----------



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

that is a good possibility because he does'nt last long.


----------



## jamapx (Jan 3, 2009)

If that's the case, it's not hopeless. There are fun things that you two can do to work through it (various positions, stop-start and, squeeze methods, etc.). Of course, he may not perceive this to be a problem. And explaining that there's something about his lovemaking that is not perfect while preserving his ego is a real challenge. Whew, I'm certainly glad that I'm a man and don't have to put up with one of us!


----------



## iheartlamps (Jan 4, 2009)

As a man, I personally choose to go down on the woman I love for her pleasure. Yes I do love to go down on her and love the taste and smell, but only because she enjoys it...that is the true reason behind it. 

Like someone else said he might have problems with premature ejaculation (I suffered from this for quite some time), it is very very hard to deal with and talk about as a guy. I remember when I could barely go a few thrusts with my girlfriend. So I would resort to tongue or fingers, though obviously she enjoyed penetration more.

Your husband is most likely trying to make you happy the best way he can, if like me, we is probably extremely worried about pleasing you.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

The original post describes your SO as only interested in giving oral sex, do you give him oral sex, he does want to orgasm himself doesn't he?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Everyone had their personal preferences and desires. Just make sure his don’t outweigh your own.
> 
> Yes as a man I very much enjoy oral sex. Giving and receiving but intercourse is where I find the most intimacy and pleasure.


I agree.

draconis


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with most of the posts out there. I go down to the woman to increase her satisfaction. If she is indifferent to that, I never do it again as I don't feel any pleasure from doing it (other than the pleasure I get from a satisfied partner). In the final analysis all sexual plays end up in penetration in my case. All the foreplays were meant to prepare for the penetration activity which I wait for the right time for the woman. 
On the other hand may be your partner is afraid of you being pregnant and may not like a condom. Many men don't like the condom(including me).


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

What you are saying underscores the fact that we are so different between genders and within our gender. 

I am assuming that your husband wants to climax orally rather than durring intercouse. Is that correct? Assuming that: 
I love intercourse as it offers a mutual thing that makes it great. One thing with my wife is once she gets warmed up she wants me in her. She orgasms quick a few times then it is almost she can't wait for me to come. She says that when i come it make her come harder than normal. 

On the flip side oral takes me longer. With 3 kids the notion of having a second round is usualy not an option so I like to savor the ramp up to orgasm and the orgasm itself (please refrain from editorials on how we need to make time-anyway) As a man I enjoy the time that i am hightly aroused and teased. I am not sure if women don't seem to quite appreciate this fully. 
My wife is not big on foreplay. If she is in the mood and her arousal level reaches say a 3 on the 10 scale she wants me to be in her and orgasming. 

If you are trying to gain and understaning of why men like oral you can search for other posts on the topic. You may also see if there is a compromise. If you like intercourse and he likes to climax orrally could you switch off between the two. If he has a quick trigger he could alternate going down on you and being in you. 

I would first try to understand what it is that is so appealing about it in general and how it may pertain to him. On some level he may be bashful or not even understand why Oral is preferable. We men are not masters of our feelings sometimes. I would be curious if you discover a good compromise.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

I prefer going down on my wife also. My reason is that it gives her the most satisfaction, based on the reaction I get from her. I live to see her pleased. If she moaned as loud when I was inside of her, then I would do that more. Like someone else said, it is great foreplay before the main dish. It doesn't hurt that I am extremely satisfied by her appearance, taste, and smell down there either. I know, probably tmi.


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

In my experience, women react to oral sex exceptionally (when a man goes down on them). What is your opinion ladies on this? should we continue doing it?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I find oral sex boring also. I have fallen asleep during it many a time, lol. But some people find it really exciting so just lie back, think of england, and pretend that you are LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Giving oral sex is an act of selflessness. I love to go down on my wife because I get to see and experience her pleasure without her worrying about mine. I love the smell, the taste, and seeing and hearing her experience pure satisfaction.
I will do it until she begs me to stop and she loves it as well. I enjoy receiving oral immensely for the same reasons. I don't have to concentrate on her pleasure or worry that I am doing everything just right. My wife says that she loves seeing the expression on my face when I come.
Enjoy it and reciprocate!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I disagree that it's selfless on either party's part! My wife get's a kick out of Head and like many guys I love going down on my wife. I don't think it's selfless at all because I like it.

Now her having some domination issues and wanting to use a strap on.........ON ME!! That would be selfless on MY PART and to be honest not sure how hyped I'd be about it.

Oral........shoot that's fun!!


----------



## Dadeo (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Well i am sorta new here and i guess this is a good a place to jump into things as any so here goes. This whole oral thing can be either blown up into a huge deal, or diregaurded to the point of dangerousness... From a mans perspective, oral is about intimacy. It is a sexual act that is simply for your partner, it is you opening up and sharing a part of yourself with the person you are "with". It does not really matter which way it is going. it is about sharing that little personal piece of yourself with someone you trust.
Advice from a man? open up and take it for what it is meant as.


----------

